# Sauerkraut Storage - freeze or can?



## hoity toit (Feb 1, 2015)

My first batch of kraut is ready and I need advice for storage. I read in another thread somewhere that can put it in vac bags in the freezer door w the top open , then after it freezes vacuum seal it. As this is my first run making kraut, what do y'all think ?  I have the means to process in jars but not the time today to do that.


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2015)

I would do the freeze canning seams to lose the flavor.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2015)

I have made the fermented kraut...  after about 8 weeks +/- I packed it in sterilized quart jars...   they are taking up room in my beer fridge.. been there for over a year and are still good....   I think the sterilizing plays a very important part in keep the stray bad stuff at bay.....  

The jars just have normal band and lid screw on lids...  sterile also on the initial sealing...

I had no idea if that is the right way when I did it...  I think the kraut is acidic enough because it sure is sour...  a great tasting kraut.....


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I have made the fermented kraut...  after about 8 weeks +/- I packed it in sterilized quart jars...   they are taking up room in my beer fridge.. been there for over a year and are still good....   I think the sterilizing plays a very important part in keep the stray bad stuff at bay.....
> 
> The jars just have normal band and lid screw on lids...  sterile also on the initial sealing...
> 
> I had no idea if that is the right way when I did it...  I think the kraut is acidic enough because it sure is sour...  a great tasting kraut.....


Dave did you post a step by step or anything on the process TIA


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2015)

tropics said:


> Dave did you post a step by step or anything on the process TIA


These aren't very good instructionals...   I read online and at wild yeast and got a book fermenting for dummies...  Then, of course, I modified stuff where I thought necessary....   I think those mods are pointed out in the threads....  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132186/fermenting-kraut

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133850/fermenting-kraut-part-2-follow-up-7-30-14


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> These aren't very good instructionals...   I read online and at wild yeast and got a book fermenting for dummies...  Then, of course, I modified stuff where I thought necessary....   I think those mods are pointed out in the threads....
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132186/fermenting-kraut
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133850/fermenting-kraut-part-2-follow-up-7-30-14


Thank You I will be checking them have them book marked, I love pickled red cabbage


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm with Dave on this. You can store it a real longtime in the fridge.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 1, 2015)

I also make fermented kraut.  The disadvantage's of freezing and canning is the beneficial bacteria is killed and further aging ceases.  I have reserved some that was prepared more than two years ago and refrigerated, it just keeps getting better.

The following is my tutorial.   Homemade Sauerkraut Pictorial Guide: Q-View

Tom


----------



## damon555 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yep....No need to freeze or can it.....It keeps for a very long time in the fridge.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 2, 2015)

*You guys are the best ! Thanks for the good info on my question. I appreciate it.*







Dexter


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 8, 2017)

I just cracked a 2 year old jar of processed kraut on Sunday.

It was still crisp, and I'm typing this.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 8, 2017)

poopypuss said:


> I just cracked a 2 year old jar of processed kraut on Sunday.
> 
> It was still crisp, and I'm typing this.


Yep, the fermented kraut just keeps getting better. Glad you are enjoying.

T


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 8, 2017)

poopypuss said:


> I just cracked a 2 year old jar of processed kraut on Sunday.
> 
> It was still crisp, and I'm typing this.


I need to shred by Sunday. Corned Beef is going to go be on sale for 1/2 price on the 18th, and there's no reason to let the mass produced swill go to waste, when it can meet a nice rub and some smoke.

Lazy Pastrami is a March tradition in my house, and you can't have a good Ruben without good kraut.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 8, 2017)

If you have room in your refrigerator, just jar it and move it in. That is the preferred option when it comes to quality and flavor. I don't have that luxury, so I water bath it for shelf stabilization. It's still better than any commercial product. I'm still eating kraut from 2015.


----------



## pugetsnd (Sep 5, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I have made the fermented kraut...  after about 8 weeks +/- I packed it in sterilized quart jars...   they are taking up room in my beer fridge.. been there for over a year and are still good....   I think the sterilizing plays a very important part in keep the stray bad stuff at bay.....
> 
> The jars just have normal band and lid screw on lids...  sterile also on the initial sealing...
> 
> I had no idea if that is the right way when I did it...  I think the kraut is acidic enough because it sure is sour...  a great tasting kraut.....


Like DaveO, I've made homemade sauerkraut the lactic acid fermentation way. As long as it's done in an oxygen free environment (glass weights to hold the sliced cabbage down and in a fermentation crock), the lactic acid prevents bad bacteria and bugs from growing and provides an excellent method of storage in a cold (refrigerator) environment. But, the storage jars must be sterile, otherwise the product can be compromised. Will keep in the fridge for months-but the taste is far and above the commercial stuff sold in markets-so the kraut never lasts more than several months. FYI, this fermentation kraut has been made for centuries and the side benefit is the kraut and fermented liquid is a probiotic.  Again, when you pack the jars, make sure there is enough fermented lactic acid liquid to keep the kraut submerged.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

In Germany people leave it in crocks the size of 10 gallon buckets for months.. They skim off mold to get at a dinners worth scooped into a strainer.. lol I think my girlfriends mom in Germany had cheesecloth over theirs and you couldn't really smell the vinegar unless you were next to the crock.. it was 30 years ago I lived there. 

My folks have been making kraut in recent years.


----------



## pugetsnd (Sep 5, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> In Germany people leave it in crocks the size of 10 gallon buckets for months.. They skim off mold to get at a dinners worth scooped into a strainer.. lol
> 
> My folks have been making kraut in recent years.


I had a Polish immigrant neighbor who used to make large batches of sauerkraut in his basement. He had a garden in his backyard and grew lots of vegetables. If you went into his house, the smell of fermented cabbage was everywhere. He also had an old fashioned wood cooking stove.

Lots of vegetables can be fermented and preserved, including mushrooms. I have a great book on the subject and plan to work on other fermentation/preservation items as time permits.

Yes, the fact that mold appears on the surface does not mean the fermented food is bad. Just skim off the mold and get the stuff submerged in the lactic acid liquid.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

Yep.. that's what they did.. her mom shows me the mold to try and make me freak out after we ate some.. lol the crock they had just looked ornamental but it was used for real. It had a big lid too I think I remember..

Red cabbage is my favorite. With the sweet and sour flavor.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2018)

We always canned ours in Mason Jars. Then who knows how old it was?
I have always loved Polish Sausage and Sour Kraut. Nowadays, I have to fix it for myself. It just is not in the wife's venue. (She won't have anything to do with fish either...)
I'll be 68 this year, and plan to live till I die...happy. :cool:


----------



## buzzy (Jan 24, 2018)

I found a simple way to make kraut. I use a bucket made for making wine with a airlock on top. Never have mold problem. Then jar an keep in frig. Wait for the cabbage sales around St Patrick day then stock up


----------

